# محاولة جاده لتعريب الهندسه من دكتور مصرى



## عناد (25 مارس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

هذا موقع للكتب العربيه الهندسيه من تاليف دكتور مصرى سعيا منه لتعريب الهندسه 
اسال الله ان يوفقه ويسدد خطاه 

اليكم الرابط


http://www.eladawy.com/MyBooks.htm​


----------



## hozen (19 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم 
جزاك الله خير على هذا الموقع المعطاء
ونسئل الله ان يجزى المهندس الدكتور / محمد العدوى خير الجزاء 
فهو بفضل الله قد يسر عليى وعلى الكثير مشكله فهم اللغه ثم فهم العلم نتيجه الشرح المبسط الكامل 
الوافى:15: :33: 
ربنا يباركلك فى علمك اهلك ومالك


----------



## kfupm#1 (29 يونيو 2006)

*1*

شيء جميل 
والى الامام .....................


----------



## moh h (30 يونيو 2006)

اللهم إجعلنا من الذين يخدمون الدين الإسلامي


----------



## moh h (30 يونيو 2006)

السلامو عليكم
موقع جميل وجيد يمكن الإستفادة منه كثيراً
وإلى المزيد من هذه المواقع


----------



## أبو عبدالله السلفي (15 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله يا أخي وجزى الله هذا الدكتور خيرا
وكل من سار على دربه وهناك مجموعة من الدكاترة الفضلاء يسيرون على هذا النهج وممن أعرفهم الدكتورالصباغ (هندسة عين شمس ـ مصر) وهو دكتور في هندسة المواد وعضو المجمع اللغوي في القاهرة 
وله كتب جيدة في مجاله ويعد من أوائل من درس هذا العلم في العالم باللغة العربية
آملين أن يكون هذا خطوة كبيرة نحو تعريب العلوم


----------



## م. رضا الزيني (19 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بما اننا في حالة ذكر اراء حرة
فانا لا ارى اي ميزة في دراسة الهندسة باللغة العربية ليس عن عيب في اللغة ولا تقصير فيها فأنا أقدس اللغة العربية واجلها فأنا اهوى كتابة الشعر وانما دراسة الهندسة باللغة العربية قد تحل مشاكل وقتية بسبب صعوبة اجزاء معينة في الدراسة اوالبحث ولكن مابالك بالعمل فتجعل سوق العمل قاصرا جدا على المشروعلت العربية وأقصد المشروعات العربية وليس المشروعات في الدول العربية فكيف الحال ان كان في بعض المشاريع عنصر اجنبي وكيف الحال لو سمحت لك الظروف التعامل مع مهندسين اجانب او اردت مثلا العمل بالخارج او اردت عمل ابحاث عالمية او عملت باحدى الشركات الاجنبية الموجودة داخل وطنا العربي ماذا يكون الحال ؟
سوف تقف عاجزا امام كل هذا كما أنه من قال انه من المفروض ان احصل على المعلومة بسهولة تأكد ياخي انه من جاء سهلا ذهب اسهل ويكفيك انك في الدراسة بالانجليزية لا تسطيع فهم الاشياء بدون معرفة معناها بالعربية فتكون قد ربحت 3 مرات الاولى تعلمت بالعربية والثانية تعلمت بالانجليزية والثالثة تعلمت لغة تحاور اجنبية
هذا رأيي الشخصي والله الموفق


----------



## احمد صلاح السيسي (21 يوليو 2006)

[frame="11 70"] 
ابعث بتحيتي الي الدكتور محمد العدوي
وكيل كلية هندسة حلوان لشئون الطلاب


من قسم الهندسة الطبية
[/frame]


----------



## م. رضا الزيني (23 يوليو 2006)

اخواني الاعزاء 
انا ارى ان دراسة الهندسة بالانجليزية ميزة
لماذا ؟
لانها بهذه الطريقة تسهل علينا البحث والاطلاع ومجاراة العالم الذي يركب صاروخ متجها في طريق العلم ونحن نركب جملا 
بل الغريب اننا نطالب بتمهيد الطريق للجمل كيف يكون هذا ؟ ولله المثل الاعلى
نحن نحصر الموضوع على انه دراسة وامتحان
والدراسة والامتحان انما هي البوابة التي نعبر من خلالها الى عالم الهندسة
فلماذا نضيق البوابة ولا نفتحها على مصراعيها
وكيف الحال لو كانت الهندسة بالعربية سوف نطالب بترجمة المراجع وتوفيرها بثمن في متناول الجميع 
ثم نشتكي بان الكتب تأتي لنا متأخرة بعد الترجمة ثم نحتاج الى تعريب برامج الكمبيوتر 
ومن يريد المزيد حينها فعليه بدراسة اللغة اولا 
ولا تقنعوني حضراتكم بانه لابد من وجود اناس عرب قادرين علي اعداد برامج بالعربية تواكب العصر نحن نأمل ذلك ولكن الوضوع ليس بالتمني 
انما هناك تفاوت كبير بيننا وبينهم في الامكانيات والتوجيه السليم والمهم الهدف 
شكرا لكم جميعا ويخيل لي ان معظم المشتركين في هذا الموضوع من الطلبة


----------



## alsoory (28 يوليو 2006)

صراحه شئ رائع ونتمنى التعريب في كل العلوم


----------



## م. رضا الزيني (28 يوليو 2006)

التعريب فكرة خاطئة


----------



## عبد العزيز ضو (21 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا اخي ليك ولي الدكتور


----------



## المصمم على طول (13 سبتمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (19 سبتمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



عندما اخذ الغرب الكتب العربية التى تعلموا منها قاموا بترجمتها الى لغتهم حتى يتقنوها ولم يقوموا بدراستها باللغة العربية ولم يتعلموا اللغة العربية من اجلها بل قاموا بترجمتها فلماذا نعيب على انفسنا ذلك بترجمة الكتب الهندسية ولو تذكروا ان اقصى درجات تقدم الدولة الاسلامية يرتبط بمدى تقدم حركة الترجمة من والى العربية


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (19 سبتمبر 2006)

وارى ان تتم الدراسة بالكتب المترجمة الى العربية مع دراسة مادة تحتوى على المصطلحات الهندسية باللغة الانجليزية


----------



## صبري النجار (20 سبتمبر 2006)

أخي الحبيب
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

عندما اخذ الغرب الكتب العربية التى تعلموا منها قاموا بترجمتها الى لغتهم حتى يتقنوها ولم يقوموا بدراستها باللغة العربية ولم يتعلموا اللغة العربية من اجلها بل قاموا بترجمتها فلماذا نعيب على انفسنا ذلك بترجمة الكتب الهندسية ولو تذكرون ان اقصى درجات تقدم الدولة الاسلامية يرتبط بمدى تقدم حركة الترجمة من والى العربية[/size][/QUOTE]

لا فُضَّ فُـوكَ

أخي رضا الزيني
ماذا تقول في شركات المقاولات الصينية التي تنفذ مشروعات في العالم، وهم ضعاف جداً في اللغات الأجنبية ؟!!! لم يمنعهم ضعفُـهم في اللغة من التسعير وكسب المناقصات وتسليم المشاريع في دولٍ كثيرة في العالم. لأن معهم أفراد متخصصون في الترجمة فقط.
والله الموفق
صبري


----------



## القثامي (21 أكتوبر 2006)

الله يعطيك العافيه 
الى الامام ان شاء الله


----------



## القثامي (21 أكتوبر 2006)

هانى شرف الدين قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> 
> 
> عندما اخذ الغرب الكتب العربية التى تعلموا منها قاموا بترجمتها الى لغتهم حتى يتقنوها ولم يقوموا بدراستها باللغة العربية ولم يتعلموا اللغة العربية من اجلها بل قاموا بترجمتها فلماذا نعيب على انفسنا ذلك بترجمة الكتب الهندسية ولو تذكروا ان اقصى درجات تقدم الدولة الاسلامية يرتبط بمدى تقدم حركة الترجمة من والى العربية


 
كلام رائع
مثل ماقال الاخ صبري 
لا فض فوك


----------



## Eng-Maher (29 أكتوبر 2006)

مشكوررررر اخى جزيلا


----------



## tasnym (29 أكتوبر 2006)

هل تعلمى اخى الحبيب ان ماترجمته اسبانيا فى العام الماضى يساوى ماترجمه العرب فى الف سنه


----------



## م. رضا الزيني (30 أكتوبر 2006)

أخي العزيز صبري النجار 
هل من المعقول ان اصطحب في كل مشروع مترجم حتى يترجم كل كلمة تقف امام اي واحد في المشروع
هذه طريقة غير عملية ومضيعة للوقت في ظل السباق الرهيب مع الزمن
كما ان هناك معلومة هامة 
ان كل دول شرق ووسطاسيا يجيدون الإنجليزية اجادة تامة وانا بحكم عملي اتعامل مع مهندسين ( هنود - باكستانيين - فليبينيين ) واللغة الرسمية للتعامل هي الإنجليزية حتي العمال الغير متعلمين يتحدثون الإنجليزية
فمن باب اولى ان يكون الصينيين متقنين اللغة الإنجليزية 
نحن دائما نحب المعلومة السهلة ونريد من يسقينا المعلومة حتى فمنا
شكرا


----------



## ريمون عدلي (4 ديسمبر 2006)

نتمني المذيد للتعريب ونشكر الدكتور الذي كان اه الفضل والتعب ربنا يعوضه خيرا 
وشكرا


----------



## م/سلمان العريفي (8 يناير 2007)

الله يوفقه يارب


----------



## بحر الاسلام (26 يناير 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
والصلاه والسلام على سيدنا ونبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم 

جزاك الله كل خير يا اخى وسوف ارى الموقع باذن الله


----------



## m_beik (26 يناير 2007)

الأخوة الكرام،،،
تعريب الهندسة مهمة هامة جدا ،وتحتاج الى قرار سياسي عربي،بحيث يتم البدء بتأليف مقررات دراسية هندسية باللغة العربية وكذلك تعريب بعض المراجع الهندسية الهامة ومن ثم الزامية التدريس الجامعي باللغة العربية في جميع الجامعات العربية .


----------



## البيسش (27 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
بعد الاطلاع على الموضوع والردود من الاخوة الزملاء ومن خلال وجهة نظري يمكن حصر الموضوع في النقاط التالية :
1- لايمكن ترجمة العلوم ليس لوجود قصور في اللغة العربية انما لقصور في الوضع العربي.
2- مشكلة العلوم في مرحلة الدراسات العاليا حيث ان الباحث سوف يواجه عوائق في لغة المراجع.


----------



## المهدي العرفي (29 مارس 2007)

*ترجمة المواد الهندسبة*

:67: موضوع الترجمة الى العربية مهم جدا​ 
الى جميع المشتركين : ان موضوع الترجمة مهم جدا لجميع المواد العلمية وغير العلمبة لان هذا يسهل عملية الدراسة والاستيعاب عندما ندرس بلغتـك , ونحمد الله ان لغتنا الجميلة تحتوي على مفردات كثيرة وقابلة للتطوير انني وان درست ببلدي الهندسة باللغة الانجليزية الا انني من المؤيدبن لدراسة العلـــوم الهندسية بالعربية كما احب ان اثمن دور الجامعات السورية على عملية التعريب الجارية بها وهــم الان يقطفــون ثمار ذلك العمل الجليل .

جميع دول العالم الخارجي والاوربية بالذات تستخدم لغتها الاصلية في التعليم ومن يرغب في تعلم لغة معينة عليه ان يلتحق بأي مدرسة للغات ليستفيد منها في عمله -( العرب احوالهم غريبة ويحبون كــل ماهو اجنبى في كل شي وهذه مشكلة العرب المزمنة ليس لديهم ولاء للغتهم ) - .


----------



## Saadc2 (3 أبريل 2007)

من وجهة نظري الهندسة تكون باللغة الاتجليزية مع اني ادرس الهندسة واجد صعوبة بالغة في الدراسة بالانجليزية


----------



## Saadc2 (3 أبريل 2007)

من وجهة نظري الهندسة تكون باللغة الاتجليزية مع اني ادرس الهندسة واجد صعوبة بالغة في الدراسة بالانجليزية


----------



## المهندس الصاعد (28 أبريل 2007)

تحياتي لك ولهذا الأستاذ العظيم....


المهندس الصاعد.


----------



## حبيب جراح (6 مايو 2007)

*habib_jarrah************



عناد قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​
> 
> هذا موقع للكتب العربيه الهندسيه من تاليف دكتور مصرى سعيا منه لتعريب الهندسه
> اسال الله ان يوفقه ويسدد خطاه​
> ...


 

بارك الله فيك وجعلك قدوة للاخرين لتعريب جميع العلوم


----------



## Abu saef (6 مايو 2007)

thanks you very for your effort


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (7 مايو 2007)

م. رضا الزيني قال:


> أخي العزيز صبري النجار
> هل من المعقول ان اصطحب في كل مشروع مترجم حتى يترجم كل كلمة تقف امام اي واحد في المشروع
> هذه طريقة غير عملية ومضيعة للوقت في ظل السباق الرهيب مع الزمن
> كما ان هناك معلومة هامة
> ...



أريد أن أسأل سؤالا ...: 
ألا ترى معي أن الدكاترة الذين يأتون من فرنسا بعد إنهاء شهادة الدكتوراة يكونون متقنين للغة الفرنسية .... والدكاترة الذين يأتون من ألمانيا يأتون متقنين للألمانية .....
الأوروبيون كل يعتز بلغته ونحن العرب لا نجد منفذا نهرب منه إلا جحر الضب...
سبحان الله البعض يظن أنه إذا تمكن من التحدث باللغة الإنكليزية مع الهنود والفلبينينن والأجانب في الشركة التي يعمل بهاأنه قد حقق إنجازا عظيما وأقول لك إعذرني أخي الكريم انت مجحف  في حق نفسك ..... الكلام والتخاطب مع البشر باللغة الإنكليزية والبحث عبر شبكة الإنترنت والإطلاع على المجلات الهندسية أمر لا يحتاج إلى كل هذه الهالة من التعقيد 
ووسائل التعليم أصبحت متوفرة بآلاف الطرق والأشكال والمعاهد منتشرة في كل مكان....
ولكن أخي الكريم حقيقة انت معذور :10: لأنك لم تدرس الهندسة بالعربية ولم تتذوق جمالها وتظن أن ذلك ضرب من الخيال كمن يعيش في البادية ويظن أن الصعود للقمر ضرب من الخيال ولكننا نحن قد درسناها بالعربية وهاهي تتراءى لك من بين السطور التي تقرؤها ولابد لك أن تؤمن بها وتوقن بفاعليتها وحالنا يجب ان يكون كالدول الأوروبية غير الناطقة باللغة الإنكليزية وهذا أضعف الإيمان....
ولكن إعذرني أخي الكريم البعض يأبى إلا أن يدخل جحر الضب وهذا مصداق حديث النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم


----------



## المهدي العرفي (9 مايو 2007)

عاشـ الجنة ـق قال:


> أريد أن أسأل سؤالا ...:
> ألا ترى معي أن الدكاترة الذين يأتون من فرنسا بعد إنهاء شهادة الدكتوراة يكونون متقنين للغة الفرنسية .... والدكاترة الذين يأتون من ألمانيا يأتون متقنين للألمانية .....
> الأوروبيون كل يعتز بلغته ونحن العرب لا نجد منفذا نهرب منه إلا جحر الضب...
> سبحان الله البعض يظن أنه إذا تمكن من التحدث باللغة الإنكليزية مع الهنود والفلبينينن والأجانب في الشركة التي يعمل بهاأنه قد حقق إنجازا عظيما وأقول لك إعذرني أخي الكريم انت مجحف  في حق نفسك ..... الكلام والتخاطب مع البشر باللغة الإنكليزية والبحث عبر شبكة الإنترنت والإطلاع على المجلات الهندسية أمر لا يحتاج إلى كل هذه الهالة من التعقيد
> ...


الهم ان العرب لايحبون لغتهم وتجد هذا فى مصر ولبنان والامارات والاذاعات الخاصة بهم تعمل على تغريبهم اكثر واكثر لانهم بعبدون الاجانب ويريدون ان يظهروا امامهم انهم يفهمون لغتهم ولعل الباش مهندس يريد ان يتعلم الهندسة بالطريقة الهندية اوالفليبينية علما بأنهم لايتقنون الانجايزية لقد قلتها من قبل علينا ان نتعلم الهندسة بلغتنا فهى التي ستبقى ونفيد بلادنا ( ومن يريد ان يتعلم الهندسة يلغة اخرى المجال مفتوح ) .؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## خالد شقرة (1 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء يادكتور / محمد 
تلميذك. مهندس/ خالد محمد حسن


----------



## خالدالعيسى (5 يونيو 2007)

اتمنا تكون الكتب المدنية والحكومية تكون باللغة العربية ليتسنا لكل شخص التعلم والتثقف في كل المجالات وجزاكم اللة خير وجزا الدكتور بالخير


----------



## مهندس المدينة المن (17 يوليو 2007)

_شكرااااااااااااااااااااا_


----------



## المهندس مضر (17 يوليو 2007)

يا جماعة لا تنسوا أن الجامعات السورية كلها تدرس باللغة العربية بما فيها الطب والهندسة في جامعاتها الحكومية الأربع ، وسوريا هي الدولة الوحيدة في العالم التي تدرس الطب باللغة العربية وهذا فخر لكل العرب ولكن لا بد من الإشارة إلى المعاناة التي يواجهها الطبيب والمهندس السوري عندما يريد العمل بالخارج ، وبالنسبة للأخ رضا فأحب أن أؤكد لك بأن الصينيين لا يتقلنون غير لغتهم وغالبا ما يصطحبون معهم مترجم ودليل ذلك أن لأن في مدينة حلب في مدينة الشيخ نجار الصناعية يقومون بتركيب معدات صناعية في إحدى المعامل و قد رأيتهم كيف يصطحبون معهم المترجم إلى كل مكان يذهبون فيه إليه


----------



## m_beik (17 يوليو 2007)

ان التفكير السليم يتم بلغة الأم بصورة أفضل وبكثير من التفكير بلغة أجنبية ويتم تثبيت المعلومات في الدماغ بصورة أفضل أيضا يتم بلغة الأم.فنحن نعلم بأن الألمان يتعلمون بالألمانية والفرنسيون بالفرنسية والطلين بالإيطالية والرومان بالرومانية والروس بالروسية،أما نحن العرب فنفتخر بالإنجليزية علما بأن الدراسات العلمية قد بينت أن درجة الجامعات العربية تقع في أسفل الترتيب العالمي للجامعات.فالتعليم باللغة العربية يتطلب قرار سياسي استقلالي شجاع.


----------



## خالد احمد منير (27 يوليو 2007)

اشكر الدكتور محمد العدوي على مجهوده
وارد على الذين لا يرحبون بالفكرة بان التعلم بلغتك يزيدك فهما للعلم الذي تتعلمه
وان اي لغة في 7 اشهر تستطيع التحدث بها


----------



## هشام محمود حربى (19 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## هشام محمود حربى (19 سبتمبر 2007)

وبالنسبة للدكتور العدوى هذا مشروع ضخم وهو بحق بداية الصحوة وصناعة حقيقية للحياة


----------



## احمد محمد نجيب (29 سبتمبر 2007)

جيد جدا ونرجو من الله ان يتمكن استاذ من هؤلاء من التوصل الي نظرية ما في اي مجال تكون لها الفائدة الكبري في حياة جميع الشعوب مما يجبر الغرب علي اتباعها وبالطبع باللغة العربيه مما يجعلنا في هذه الحالة متبوعون ولسنا بتابعينوجزاكم الله خيرا ووفقنا جميعا لما فيه فلاح الامة الاسلامية وتقدمها.


----------



## bander (30 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خير على هذه المشاركة الرائعة


----------



## م.مصطفى عوض (30 سبتمبر 2007)

رائع ويبدوا أن هذه الجهود أثمرت بحمد الله
فهذه السنة لدينا في كلية الهندسة جامعة عين شمس تم تعريب منهج الميكانيكا (الساكنة والحركية) شرحا فقط مع بقاء الرموز وطرق الحل المتفق عليها هندسيا
لأول مرة للسنة الإعدادية 
ولكن الغريب هو ما وجدناه من إستنكار البعض وتفضيلهم للغة الإنجليزية


----------



## pinkdolphin101 (10 أكتوبر 2007)

برأي الشخصي... لابد ان يواكب عمليه تعريب الهندسه عمليه انتاج للتقنيات الهندسيه وتطورها ... فأنت اذا بقيت مجرد مستهلك للهندسه والتقنيه وكل ما تقوم به هو التعريب, فسوف تستمر في هذا وتعاني من مشكله اللغه حيث انك لست من أنتج هذه الهندسه


----------



## ابو فواد (2 نوفمبر 2007)

والله فكرة رائعة الله يوفقه يا رب


----------



## صابر السباعى (3 نوفمبر 2007)

_سوف تقف عاجزا امام كل هذا كما أنه من قال انه من المفروض ان احصل على المعلومة بسهولة تأكد ياخي انه من جاء سهلا ذهب اسهل ويكفيك انك في الدراسة بالانجليزية لا تسطيع فهم الاشياء بدون معرفة معناها بالعربية فتكون قد ربحت 3 مرات الاولى تعلمت بالعربية والثانية تعلمت بالانجليزية والثالثة تعلمت لغة تحاور اجنبية_
*هذا كله كلام فارغ و لا يقوله الا جاهل*


----------



## hammhamm44 (3 نوفمبر 2007)

لغتنا العربية تصلح للعلم
محتاجين جهد مخلص وبعيدا عن عقدة الخواجة
اليابان المانيا وووووووووووو وكل دول العالم المتحضر تدرس بلغتها مع تعلمهم لغات أخرى ولتكن آى لغة 
لماذا نحن معقدين بهذا الشكل المتخلف
اليابان والصين اليوم دول متقدمة لماذا لا نأخذ عنهم والأمريكان يأخذون منهم كل جديد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ الا نتعلم ام نظل تحت سطوة الفكر المتخلف الذى يصدره لنا الغرب ومن يضعهم فى صورة الأله --
اله العلم والفن والثقافة --------- اليس الأسيويين اليوم ماليزيا الفلبين وغيرهم من هو الكثر قربنا منا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
من يسفة لغتنا الأم اقول له انت بدون أصل وجذور وللعلم انت ستظل فى نظر الأوربيين رجل من العالم الثالث ومهما فعلت وشربت وسهرت معهم انت رتبة ثانية وهم لا يحترمون من يحترم نفسه ووطنه ولغته وأسأل الألمان واليابانيون


----------



## wasim84 (15 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا,,,
و سدد الله خطاك لما فيه خير و صلاح


----------



## timon (27 ديسمبر 2007)

أخي أنت حقا رجل ومهندس بكل معنى الكلمتين


----------



## محمد بن يحيى (18 يناير 2008)

الله يعطيك العافية
على هذا الطرح الرائع
وعساك على القوة
.
.
ارجو تقبل مروري


----------



## محمدالطائي (19 يناير 2008)

السؤال المهم هو هل ممكن فعلا تعريب الهندسة وكل العلوم 
الجواب لم لا ما دامت الكثير من الامم استطاعت ان تترجم جميع العلوم الى لغتها الخاصة وجعلت لغة الجامعات لغة الدولة الرسمية مثل تركيا وروسيا ولكن يجب توحيد المصطلحات في كل الكتب العربية المقصود من الكلام ان لايترجم كلمة معينة استاذ مصري بشكل يختلف عن ترجمة الاستاذ العراقي او اليماني وغيره والله الموفق


----------



## واحد يفكر (9 فبراير 2008)

مجهود رائع


----------



## الشيخ الاملس (13 فبراير 2008)

شكراً وافراً لسعادة الدكتور


----------



## مبتدئه (21 مارس 2008)

الله يجزاكم كل خير 

كنت افكر الالتحاق بجامعة قاريونس 

بس للاسف لا تنشا الكلية الهندسية الى الان .....


----------



## خالد المحمودى (10 ديسمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم /اخى الفاضل
جهد جبار ومتميز ، حتى لو وجدت به أخطاء ، فنحن نتعلم من الاخطاء ، والخطأ الكبير فينا نحن وليس باللغة العربية.
هل اخواني يشاركوننى الرأى بأن اللغة العربية قوية جدا ، ونحن لسنا في مستواها.
أملي كبير فى دراسة اللغة والمحاولة الجادة في التعريب.
ولنل لقاء ، وتحية اكبار لاخينا .
MSc.Eng.Khalid Almahmudi
طرابلس - ليبيا


----------



## بيبرس1200 (7 يناير 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
طاب مساؤوكم ياسادة. ترجمة الكتب العلمية كما تعلمون تختلف جوهريا عن ترجمة الروايات والأعمال الأدبية. إنه تحد جليل ويلوي بضبع أكثر الناس تبحرا في تخصص ما، والصعوبة تكمن في إيصال المعلومة بإسلوب مباشر للمتلقي سواء مترجمة أو بلغتها الأصلية. ليس كل ما ينشر ويشتهر من أمهات المراجع الغربية يعني بالضرورة أنها أفضل ما خرج للنور من المطابع. وعليه كيف يتسنى لمترجم بلغ مابلغ من العلم بأصول اللغة المترجم عنها وتلك المترجم اليها، أن يبين للقارئ المبتدئ غموض نص ما أورده مؤلف وغفل عن إيضاحه عمدا أو سهوا، ولم يورد مرجعا يمكن القارئ من كشف الغموض؟
هذة مشكلة أزلية عرفتها العرب مع بداية ترجمة علوم الهند والفرس واليونان والصينين وغيرهم بعصر الدولة العباسية الذهبي. ولذا فقد تعدوا الترجمة الى الوضع والتأليف، بإسلوب يطابق ويلائم من يكتب لهم.
كل البلاد ألأجنبية التي زرتها أو عشت فيها تدرس علوم الهندسة والطب وغيرها بلغاتها، إنجليزية أو فرنسية أو ألمانية أو روسية أو حتى صينية وغيرها. وفي الصين شهدت ظاهرة عجيبة ألا وهي وجود أقسام بمكتبات بيع الكتب لا يدخلها الأجانب، وتحريت الأمر فوجدت أنهم يقومون بتصوير أحدث ما يصدر من الكتب والسوفت وير وإنتاجها وبيعها بقروش زهيدة، علاوة على يترجمون هذه الكتب للصينية، ولا شك أن الصينية أوعر سبيلا من العربية بآلاف المرات.
ولاننسى أنه بالشقيقة سوريا تتم تدريس العلوم قاطبة بالعربية.


----------



## زرقة السماء (7 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ...

أعجني الموضوع و شكرا للدكتور على جهودة ...

من ارد ان يدرس العلوم بحقيقتها فليدرسها بلغتها ...

و قديما قال احدة علما الغرب ... من اراد العلم فعليه ان يتعلم العربية ....


----------

